# How many BLD methods do you know?



## pjgat09 (Mar 21, 2006)

Also, what methods are they? Reply with a post along with a vote.


----------



## pjgat09 (Mar 21, 2006)

I only know 1 currently: Pochmann's method.


----------



## Joël (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Peter,

I know 2 blindfold methods right now... Stefan Pochmann's, and the traditional cycle method. I am no good with the second one.

- Jo?l.


----------



## CraigBouchard (Mar 21, 2006)

I only know how to solve with Pochmann. Though I understand the concepts of the cycle method, I have never taken the time to learn the whole thing. Kirjava knows a lot...


----------



## Richard (Mar 21, 2006)

I voted 0, as i don't know any....


----------



## BillT (Mar 21, 2006)

I *know* two methods and understand them both, but have only *solved* with one.  But I voted for two. Pochmann's and the standard cycle method.

-Bill


----------



## tsaoenator (Mar 22, 2006)

I only know the cycle method, which I have been using for a month or 2.

--Andy


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 26, 2006)

Yawn....

3-cycles - O + P seperate
3-cycles - O + P together (Joel's method)
Faux 2-cycles method (where you pretend you're solving a 4x4x4)
NB method
Pochmann method
Hybrids (Many different ones)

Fundamentals, havn't solved with BLD yet;

M2p
Carr's Method
White Method

I also use pochmann's 4x4x4 method, but that doesn't count here.

My times are ~3:20.

~Thom


----------



## Kirjava (May 3, 2006)

Ok, I solved a cube BLD with Carr's method.

Working on a completely new system. I'm slowly learning the KCO algs for corners.

~Thom


----------



## cmhardw (May 3, 2006)

1) Traditional cycles with orient first
2) Commutator version of traditional cycles with orient and place at the same time for 2 pieces (I've only solved the cube once this way)
3) orient first + commutator cycles (pretend you're solving a big cube BLD)
4) Richard Carr's piece by piece method with orient first
5) Stefan's M2 method with commutators to help with weird cases (have only solved the cube once this way, used traditional stuff for corners)
6) Stefan's M method with commutators for weird cases (I know this in theory but haven't actually done a solve with it yet)

Chris


----------

